# 4K Monitor übertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port



## ChiefJohnson (1. August 2018)

*4K Monitor übertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am Überlegen, ob sich mein 4K Monitor noch weiter übertakten lässt. Aktuell läuft er mit 60 Hz bei 3840x2160 Pixeln mit jeweils 8bit bei SDR bzw. 10bit bei HDR1000 (Windows 10 mit notwendigem Update steuert das, NVidia Systemsteuerung auf Betriebssystem eingestellt). Jedoch würde die vertikale Frequenz des Monitors laut Datenblatt bis 80Hz gehen, also ist dies vorerst mal das angestrebte Ziel. Angeschlossen ist er mit DP 1.2 an eine NVidia Karte (inklusive dem Nvidia Firmware Update für DP1.3 & 1.4).

DP1.2 gibt uns ja 17.28 Gbit/s an Bandbreite für Videoübertragung. Damit ist nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben. Eigentlich bin ich hier drüber, 3840x2160, 60Hz, 10bit ergibt 17.92 Gbit/s. Kann mir jemand erklären (_Frage 1_)? Chroma Subsampling sollte eigentlich nicht genutzt werden, da z.B. 4:2:2 bzw. 4:2:0 unschöne Ränder bei Texten erzeugt (z.B. bei Verwendung von HDMI 2.0), was ich durch persönliche Erfahrung eigentlich schnell erkennen sollte.

Bei SDR, also 3840x2160, 60Hz, 8bit nutze ich nur 14.93 Gbit/s. Damit dürfte man bis ca. 70 Hz übertakten können, ergibt dann 17.42 Gbit/s, korrekt? (_Frage 2_)

Jetzt kann die Grafikkarte ja bis DP1.4 ausgeben, also limitiert hier der Monitor. Nun zu _Frage 3_, hat schon mal jemand von Firmware Updates für Monitore gehört, die solche Protokolle verbessern? Also die gegeben DP1.2 (bzw. miniDP) auf die moderneren Protokolle 1.3 oder 1.4 updaten (so wie NVidia das mit seinen Karten als Output gemacht hat, nur jetzt eben als Input am Monitor)? Oder eben ältere Beispiele von DP1.0 auf 1.1 oder 1.2 oder Vergleichbares. Ich habe sogar noch einen USB-C Input am Monitor der DisplayPort 1.2 kann, vielleicht wäre das ja ein Kandidat für ein Update?

Die Sinnhaftigkeit sein mal außen vor, ob ich jetzt 60Hz oder 70Hz oder sogar 80Hz (wobei das schon eher ein merklicher Fortschritt wäre) habe. Aber wir sind ja hier unter uns Enthusiasten, da wird eh das versucht, was machbar ist. Zum Berechnen der Bandbreiten habe ich übrigens diese Seite hier verwendet: Bandwidth calculator - Kramer Electronics

Ich würde mich über überlegte Antworten bzw. Diskussionen freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Ãœbertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*

Interessanter Hinweis in deiner Frage 1, kann sie leider auch nicht beantworten, werde mal die Brains hier in der Redaktion anhauen. Habe selbst einen UHD-Monitor mit nativen 10 Bit hier und werde mal nach Subsampling Ausschau halten, falls mich morgen der Übereifer packt.

Bei jedem Versuch, einen Monitor zu übertakten, der mit der Bandbreite ohnehin schon ziemlich am Limit ist, gab es nach wenigen Hz mehr schon einige Frameskips. Selbst wenn er bei 70 Hz noch ein Bild ausgeben würde, wäre es wegen fehlender Frames nicht wert.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Ãœbertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*

Über die Thematik habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Ãœbertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> DP1.2 gibt uns ja 17.28 Gbit/s an Bandbreite für Videoübertragung. Damit ist nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben. Eigentlich bin ich hier drüber, 3840x2160, 60Hz, 10bit ergibt 17.92 Gbit/s. Kann mir jemand erklären (_Frage 1_)? Chroma Subsampling sollte eigentlich nicht genutzt werden, da z.B. 4:2:2 bzw. 4:2:0 unschöne Ränder bei Texten erzeugt (z.B. bei Verwendung von HDMI 2.0), was ich durch persönliche Erfahrung eigentlich schnell erkennen sollte.
> 
> Bei SDR, also 3840x2160, 60Hz, 8bit nutze ich nur 14.93 Gbit/s. Damit dürfte man bis ca. 70 Hz übertakten können, ergibt dann 17.42 Gbit/s, korrekt? (_Frage 2_)


Wie kommst du auf die Bandbreiten?
UHD 60Hz 10bit sind 14,93Gbit/s und UHD 60Hz 8bit sind 11,94Gbit/s Datenrate.
Wie rechnest du das?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Übertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*

Die Zahlen spuckt der verlinkte Internetrechner aus.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Übertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Bandbreiten?
> UHD 60Hz 10bit sind 14,93Gbit/s und UHD 60Hz 8bit sind 11,94Gbit/s.
> Wie rechnest du das?



Habe den Link zum verwendeten Rechner unten mit angegeben, bin mir jedoch auch nicht sicher, ob die Werte so exakt stimmen. Jedoch sah dieser Rechner besser aus als vieles was man sonst so online findet.
Bsp.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Ãœbertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*

Meinen Samsung wollte ich testweise mal übertakten (mit 8bit) und mehr als ein schwarzer Bildschirm kam nicht bei rum. Ich warte sehnsüchtigst auf 144Hz-Monitore, welche für mich arme Sau bezahlbar sind.  Gerne auch als günstiger Modelle mit 120hz und ohne Gsync. TN ist auch OK, wenn es gutes TN ist. 10Bit ist aber wichtig, darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Ãœbertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Habe den Link zum verwendeten Rechner unten mit angegeben, bin mir jedoch auch nicht sicher, ob die Werte so exakt stimmen. Jedoch sah dieser Rechner besser aus als vieles was man sonst so online findet.


Hab ich am Handy wohl übersehen.
Rechne einfach Auflösung x Bildwiederholrate x Farbtiefe.
In dem Fall 3840x2160x60x30.
Bei der Farbtiefe 10bitx3, weil 3 Farbkanäle.
Schon hast du deine Datenrate.

Was der Rechner ausrechnet, ist die Bandbreite und die ist höher als die Datenrate.
DP 1.2 max Datenrate 17,28Gbit/s und max Bandbreite 21,6Gbit/s. DisplayPort - Wikipedia
Bei Specifications gucken.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (3. August 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor Ãœbertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab ich am Handy wohl übersehen.
> Rechne einfach Auflösung x Bildwiederholrate x Farbtiefe.
> In dem Fall 3840x2160x60x30.
> Bei der Farbtiefe 10bitx3, weil 3 Farbkanäle.
> ...



Gefällt mir, deine Rechnung ergibt theoretisch total Sinn und damit fallen alle anderen Problemchen auch in ihre Position. Die Datenrate für die Dargestellten Bilder ist also tatsächlich nur 14,93Gbit/s, also könnte man bis 69Hz hoch um unter 17,28GBit/s zu bleiben. Die überschüssige Bandbreite bis zu 21.6Gbit/s wird dann wohl für "Verwaltungsaufgaben" o.ä. genutzt, quasi der Seitenstreifen auf der Autobahn.

Bleibt noch _Frage 3_, kann man den Monitor-Input mit aktuell DisplayPort 1.2 auf per Firmware updaten? So wie NVidia das mit dem Output gemacht hat? Falls nicht der DisplayPort Kabel, dann ja vielleicht über USB-C? Ist wohl Hersteller- und Modellabhängig und viel Glaskugelarbeit, jedoch würde EIN positives Beispiel zumindest die Hoffnung am Leben halten

Edit2: Tatsächlich geht 3840x2160 bei 10 bit genau bis zu den errechneten 69Hz! Ab 70 Hz bleibt der Bildschirm dunkel. Eine DirectX11 Anwendung mit VSync liefert auch exakt 69 Bilder pro Sekunde, Framedrops konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Später eventuell noch DP1.3 bzw. 1.4, damit ich die 80Hz auch noch drin sind. 33% OC wäre schon respektabel, und viel mehr als 12ms Frametimes sind bei 4K aktuell mit meinem System auch nicht drin.

(Edit1: Bis 64Hz gings schon gut, jedoch weiß ich die Farbtiefe nicht genau, weil das noch automatisch über Win10 geregelt wurde. Muss ich wohl doch wieder Win10 nur für HDR an/aus hernehmen und per Nvidia Control Panel die Farbtiefe wählen. Diese Kombination funktioniert eigentlich auch gut, außer man macht 10bit(Nvidia) und schaltet HDR(Win 10) von an zurück auf aus, dann ist alles orange, wie wenn man einfach die Sättigung bei einem normalen gerät auf 100 stellt oder ein Bild von Mr. Trump anschaut. Deswegen ist aus komfortgründen normalerweise alles über Win10 geregelt! Damit ist HDR an/aus auf 3 schnelle Klicks reduziert und damit genauso "aufwändig" wie das Sound-Wiedergabegerät umzustellen. Es wird also langsam mit HDR am PC, aber ist noch nicht perfekt. Aber zum Testen will man aber ja alles selbst in der Hand halten, mehr Tests folgen noch später.)


----------



## Luebke82 (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 4K Monitor übertakten (60 Hz +) // Firmware Update Display Port*

Habe einen Philips Momentum 43". Wird auch mal schauen ob man den übertakten kann.


----------

